# Anyone tell me what this is ??



## tim (5 Oct 2014)

Afternoon folks, found this little bug chilling out on my lampshade, just wondered if anyone knows what it is.




Cheers tim.


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

T-moth I think. Morning glory plume moth family.


----------



## tim (5 Oct 2014)

kirk said:


> T-moth I think. Morning glory plume moth family.


Spot on, cheers Kirk, Mrs tim wants it evicted now, she's petrified of moths


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

I quite like moths, we go on walks looking for them realy all you need is a bright bulb in your garden   but we take the boys bat detector with us.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi My Grandson 7 Likes Moths and butterfly's Well anything to do with nature  He started to collect caterpillars this year then looked after them.Then watched the process of caterpillars to pupa to moth  Here a photo of one of the moths that he hatched.So far he has hatched about 6 this year. He even took them in to school to show his teacher She was Impressed


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

[/quote]    beautiful markings on that one   there certainty not as boring as some think.  If you look between the twovdark triangle but don't zoom into far it looks like an old Japanese guy with a long beard.......well it does on my phone anyway.


----------



## parotet (5 Oct 2014)

tim said:


> Afternoon folks, found this little bug chilling out on my lampshade, just wondered if anyone knows what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers tim.


Me, me! I know this one... (I used to research on micromoths at the University). It is a microlepidoptera from the Pterophoridae family.
Not easy to identify probably without genitalia observation.

Jordi


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2014)

^^ jordi, I think Mrs tim would rather look at moth balls not moths balls.    I'll get me coat.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi This All, Thread Just Gets Better  I would think you would need a microscope to see a moth Genitalia Funny thing is i have a Microscope And it will help teach the grandson about the birds and bees too


----------



## dw1305 (6 Oct 2014)

Hi all,
The Plume moth is probably _Amblyptilia acanthadactyla_, but as Jordi suggested they often need "gen. det." You could have a look through the photos here: <http://www.ukmoths.org.uk/systematic.php#Pterophorinae>.

The macromoth is an "Angle Shades", which is a moth that you often find in the garden etc as a caterpillar.

cheers Darrel


----------



## stu_ (6 Oct 2014)

Currently my fave moth,we get these ever year.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Oct 2014)

Hi Stu, What a stunner  Nature is wonderful


----------



## dw1305 (6 Oct 2014)

Hi all,





stu_ said:


> Currently my fave moth,we get these ever year.


Scarlet Tiger, one of the few moths that has done well over the last 20 years.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Oct 2014)

Amazing what we learn on UKAPS. Nice one DW


----------



## kirk (6 Oct 2014)

That link you put up darrel is one huge list of moths I didn't realise there was so many  handy too cheers.


----------



## stu_ (6 Oct 2014)

The Scarlet Tiger flies during daylight too, which help to spot it.
I keep one corner of the garden pretty wild, it's all nettles;brambles;log piles & mature ivy.
They seem to like it


----------



## dw1305 (7 Oct 2014)

Hi all,


stu_ said:


> The Scarlet Tiger flies during daylight too, which help to spot it.


 I think it is the males looking for females, we had loads in the garden and they had a mad half hour every evening where they flew around in a big swirling mass. Judging by the colours I assume they are fairly toxic and don't worry about birds etc.

The Scarlet Tiger caterpillars feed on any members of the Borage family, things like Comfrey (_Symphytum_), Forget-me-not (Myosotis), _Anchusa_ etc. this year there were loads of caterpillars in the garden (and in Corsham generally) and when they had eaten all the "Borages" they moved onto mint (_Mentha_) and a climbing Rose ("Parkdirektor Riggers").

cheers Darrel


----------

